# Someone from Sina.cn reads BBB.net



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I was Googling "Demiloy" (don't ask why), and I came up with this link: http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2005-11-10/11141872012.shtml. I was just wondering, to those who read Chinese, can somone translate this article?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's an article from a leading basketball newspaper in China, they translated a thread posted here in November last year. This is actually not the first time they did this. That newspaper has a column like "the opinions of USA basketball fans", they sometimes translated some threads posted here. Actually I found my posts in that newspaper before as well, lol.

Seriously I often suspect Ballscientist is their secret agent on BBB.net, cuz Ballscientist and that newspaper often publish "news" at almost the same time (of course Ballscientist posts like "my friends told me…". I have asked him many times if his friend is just that newspaper but he never responsed, lol)


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just wondering, what thread was it?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Just wondering, what thread was it?


well, that article didn't write the thread title and it's in Chinese so I dunno what "key words" I should use to dig that thread out. It's probably a thread posted after the game in which we lost to Hornets.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

here is another example:
http://sports.sohu.com/20050407/n225069644.shtml

u can see the names of Mr Roger's cardigan/ Ballscientist/KokotheMonkey etc in this Chinese article, it's also the translation of a thread posted here last year and was from that newspaper as well.


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

That's funny isn't it?you guys actually became some celebrity in china.looks like some part of the front rank publication translate your threads and even appears you guys nickname in there.lol


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a celebrity!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha, I think my new life goal is to be quoted on that site and revel in my newfound China-fame.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> haha, I think my new life goal is to be quoted on that site and revel in my newfound China-fame.


actually I have seen ur posts being quoted on the forum of a famous Chinese basketball magazine (ChinaHoop), remember this thread?:
http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219907

yes, that guy did post what we said in that thread in the Chinese forum:

Address: http://bbs.chinahoop.com/dispbbs.asp?BoardID=3&id=1032


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Why did they have to translate Pasha The Great to Pisa The Great? This makes no sense.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not in any of those


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

*WoAiNBA*

put some bad word on Yao.lots Yao haters in china need your opinion.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Why did they have to translate Pasha The Great to Pisa The Great? This makes no sense.


 :rofl:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

lol,I wonder debarge has ever been qouted.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Why did they have to translate Pasha The Great to Pisa The Great? This makes no sense.


:laugh: *Pisa* The Great

I guess they just made some mistakes


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I'm a celebrity!


Like Google News, Sina news has various sources, and the translation appeared on a very small newspaper. This kind of comment pages rarely made to the Sina front page , but more often appear in Google News Alerts.

BTW, the Chinese female player who played for the L.A. Sparks is Zheng Haixia, the 1984 Olympic bronze medalists in basketball, see http://www.china.org.cn/english/features/2004-2005cba/118955.htm


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> Like Google News, Sina news has various sources, and the translation appeared on a very small newspaper. This kind of comment pages rarely made to the Sina front page , but more often appear in Google News Alerts.
> 
> BTW, the Chinese female player who played for the L.A. Sparks is Zheng Haixia, the 1984 Olympic bronze medalists in basketball, see http://www.china.org.cn/english/features/2004-2005cba/118955.htm


andre the giant









an amazing wrestler and played fezzik in the princess bride, one of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Like Google News, Sina news has various sources, and the translation appeared on a very small newspaper. This kind of comment pages rarely made to the Sina front page , but more often appear in Google News Alerts.
> 
> BTW, the Chinese female player who played for the L.A. Sparks is Zheng Haixia, the 1984 Olympic bronze medalists in basketball, see http://www.china.org.cn/english/features/2004-2005cba/118955.htm


"Basketball Herald" is not a "very small newspaper", it's the most famous basketball newspaper in China, to my knowledge.

And plz don't scare me with Ms. Zheng's pics. :dead:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> andre the giant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That moive was weird, actually. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hahaha why am I not surprised to see my name mentioned...

ktr, didnt you mention people talking about my Yi Jianlian fan club awhile back? :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> hahaha why am I not surprised to see my name mentioned...
> 
> ktr, didnt you mention people talking about my Yi Jianlian fan club awhile back? :biggrin:


Actually I have seen some people on a University forum talking about whether "Yao Mania" of BBB.net is a Chinese, lol. When I saw it, I was like "OMG"


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hehe, this is all pretty cool. Maybe a little less so for the Great Pisa :wink:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i want to have my name in a paper as well.

looks like i will be posting here every opportunity i get


----------

